# judo books available



## kajikan (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi every one, I am new to this forum but would like to share ideas on new judo books available in public or private domains.

 I have written several essays on judo history and techniques in the past years and there might be some members interested in exchanging copies or subject matters. 

I am currently researching topics dealing with the capacity to read human behaviors and habits profile while performing fighting techniques. 

My other latest written subjects pertained to judo's 10 tokui waza and a short history of judo development in Canada.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... good luck ... enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 25, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## tntma12 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to MT


----------

